# Need some good thoughts...



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

My grandparents little crossbreed terrier dog is nearly 16 and has to have surgery tomorrow for a tumour they found in her mouth. Because of her age and history with heart trouble everyones preparing for the worst. 

Has anyone had a dog this age come through surgery ok? I'm dreading tomorrow...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A local Golden Breeder, and friend had a tumor removed from the flanks of her 16 year old Golden...she did just fine. I happened to be at the vets and saw her walk out on her own four paws, looking just as spunky and pleased with herslef as usual! She even stopped as she approached the cookie jar expecting a treat LOL

Good luck. Vets won't usaully do surgery at that age if they have too many doubts. they must think the outcome could be good.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*IF VETS SCHEDULED HER ( NAME ?) FOR SURGERY MUST BE CAUSE THEY'RE CONFIDENT SHE HAS A PRETTY GOOD CHANCE. I'M OFTEN AMAZED AT HOW MUCH ENDURANCE ANIMALS HAVE.*


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hopes & good thoughts for the little guy


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

will be thinking of you, your grandparents and their sweet pup...


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks,



Cam's Mom said:


> Good luck. Vets won't usaully do surgery at that age if they have too many doubts. they must think the outcome could be good.


you're right, I hadn't thought about it like that.

Her names Mitsi, and my cousins and I all grew up with her. Its going to be very strange when she isn't around anymore.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I will keep Mitsi (and your family) in my thoughts!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck to Mitzi for her surgery and peace of mind for your grandparents.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers are on the way from MA

(((hugs)))


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Surgery went ok today. They had to remove a few teeth and took a sample of the tumor to get tested to see if its cancer or not.
:crossfing


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good thoughts for the surgery, do hope all goes well for the little guy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hugs for Mitzi and keeping fingers crossed for good news


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad surgery went OK, thoughts and prayers for the little guy.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

We got the test results back yesterday. No good news unfortunately. The tumor was cancerous.
They could have done another surgery, but the vet advised against it because of her age and it would have been very expensive.
My grandparents have decided to keep giving her pain meds and some other medication perscribed by the vet rather than having her put to sleep. Shes in a lot of pain though, even with the medication. If it was my decision I would probably take the other option because she must be so uncomfortable.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, I am so sorry! Never an easy decision, many thoughts and prayers are coming for Mitzi an her family.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Mitsi had been doing ok since the surgery, she looked better than I expected her to when I went over, but in the past week or so she deteriorated. After a visit to the vet yesterday my grandparents decided to have her put to sleep this morning.  

It was the best thing for her, but it still sucks. I'm really going to miss her.


----------

